# Anyone know anything about this Elgin?



## SCSweere (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi all,
I have owned and ridden this elgin for the last 15 years, but don't know much about it - anyone who might know the year model etc - I would be grateful for your expertise - as far as I know everything on the bike is original.


----------



## SCSweere (Aug 15, 2011)

*2 more photos*


----------



## then8j (Aug 15, 2011)

Check out this one

http://www.thecabe.com/arc/prewarballoon/1940-41 Elgin 4 Star.jpg/1940-41-4-Star-Elgin-1.jpg


It's a four star deluxe, the one you have is newer then this 1940-41 because you have the straight seat post tube. So I'm guessing after 1940 and before the war, because elgins were not produced after the war.

Just guessing there are better experts on here


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 15, 2011)

in the original post, is that a 24"er?

its got a girls chain ring (2 sets of cutouts instead of 3) but that could be factory if its a 24. 

other than that, im sure there are a ton of people that know better than me


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2011)

SCSweere said:


> Hi all,
> I have owned and ridden this elgin for the last 15 years, but don't know much about it - anyone who might know the year model etc - I would be grateful for your expertise - as far as I know everything on the bike is original.View attachment 25226View attachment 25227View attachment 25228




That is a real beaut!!!


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting this bike! It fills in another previously blank space in the Murray/Elgin/JC Higgins continuum. I'll post more on this in a bit but I am currently typing at full throttle on several topics. I will say that the bike is a *postwar  *Elgin and dates to 1945-1947 and most likely is a 1946 production model.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2011)

RMS37 said:


> Thanks for posting this bike! It fills in another previously blank space in the Murray/Elgin/JC Higgins continuum. I'll post more on this in a bit but I am currently typing at full throttle on several topics. I will say that the bike is a *postwar  *Elgin and dates to 1945-1947 and most likely is a 1946 production model.




So is this bike one of the "missing links" because it has an Elgin badge?


----------



## SCSweere (Aug 16, 2011)

*This is exciting*

Thank you to everyone who has replied - It is really exciting to learn more about this bike that I have loved ever since the day it was given to me by a guy that I served drinks to at our local Eagles Club (Aerie 34) after my Bridgestone MB3 was ripped off.

Nice to see the sense of community - thank you


----------

